# Kit Instructions



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

I will post up a buch today to make everyone life easier.
I will start with this .PDF Since everyone loves the Universal Areo strut bag.
http://www.airassisted.ca/aac/air strut.pdf
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Kit Instructions ([email protected])*

This is great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Kit Instructions (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:18 AM 4-29-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Kit Instructions ([email protected])*

Easystreets Auto Pilot.
I know a lot of people here run this system. 
Here is a link to the .PDF Instructions.
http://easystreetair.com/manuals/27630.pdf

Tip, Do not steel power from your amp. You head unit will shut down fast. With Auto pilot do not go directly to the Main Ignition wire. Its possible to get a power surge on start and blow your head unit. Cigerette lighter power works well. Remmeber to fuse this wire also.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mark 4 Easystreet Struts (these dont get a lot of love on here.)
Front 
http://easystreetair.com/manuals/75513.pdf
Rear
http://easystreetair.com/manuals/75613.pdf
Good for info and pictures.










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:43 AM 4-24-2008_


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Kit Instructions ([email protected])*

good stuff right here...
should be using quite a bit of this in the next few weeks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin you the man, and thanks for the help so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Kit Instructions (Brian Fantana)*

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:18 AM 4-29-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Kit Instructions ([email protected])*

Here is one I found looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Kit Instructions ([email protected])*

HPS Premium Struts for a Mark 4.
Ever wonder how long they are?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Kit Instructions ([email protected])*

If you want anything specific, let me know and I will add it.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Kit Instructions ([email protected])*

added to the DIY/FAQ.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Kit Instructions (dashrendar)*

No body makes a kit for you?
Universal is your friend.
http://easystreetair.com/manuals/75592.pdf
http://easystreetair.com/manuals/75591.pdf
http://easystreetair.com/manuals/75590.pdf


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:13 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

NICE THREAD KEVIN! VERY NICE!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_NICE THREAD KEVIN! VERY NICE!

Well since you like I will continue to post.
Cheap alternative to Dynomat
http://ratrodsrule.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3226


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

NICE! I used a similiar product years ago when I was building a cabin, I wonder if that kind of stuff would work. Awesome to see it does! Ill have to go buy some next weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

The roof patch insulation is fine for floor applications. On hot days, its backing is known to soften and even melt. If you're putting it on vertical surfaces or the underside a panel, keep this in mind. And the smell is much "different" than higher end insulation - a very strong asphalt smell. The higher end products are usually engineered for automotive use and don't have these issues.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

siiick im busy right now but definitely going to review this later... kevin, i will talk to you on monday







.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

are some of those vavle setups 2 way valves?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I will add more today about plumbing.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

anyone want to confirm this 4 valve set-up wiring diagram?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

awesome stuff .... this is by far the most usefull info for me so far since i am trying to learn this on my own so i don't have to depend on others .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif KEVIN


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_anyone want to confirm this 4 valve set-up wiring diagram?









it will work.
I do a few things differently. 
I would recomend 8 gauge power wire to the compressor over 10.
and second I put the pressure switch on 86 ground. So I run 86 from relay to one side of the pressure switch, the ground the other side to chassis. presure switches last that way.
Also I put a kill switch on 85, so you can over ride the pump if you dont want to hear it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*









I prefer a solenoid.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*








for AAC.
i gave you guys a little shout in my build in this months ET.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Good info Kevin...This should cut down on the # of noob questions on here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Good info Kevin...This should cut down on the # of noob questions on here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wish, but some how I dont think so...


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good idea Kevin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I wish, but some how I dont think so...









ha. i'll just stick to pm-img know-it-alls. keep your eyes peeled for another b6 build coming soon.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hell yeah kevin, thanks a bunch for all the diagrams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: this solved every question I had running through my head, thanks again!










_Modified by hyphytrain203 at 9:54 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Kit Instructions (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_This is great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ya it is....cant wait to get em


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow. old ass thread


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

seriously, wtf?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

[email protected]


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

Can someone post a pic of a UVair bag on a coilover (MK4) Yes I saw the diagram in the first post.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

I remember this...


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

make it happen Kev!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

Chris, have you seen the one Rally made??
















F it i'll post em anyways


_Modified by Still Fantana at 9:35 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

HEre are some of my diagrams... They arent anything fancy, but they work!!! 
*
Easystreet 2 compressor Relay wiring








*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

lol Santi, you're MS Paint skillzzz are out of this worllldddddd


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

*
4 Valve setup for analog gauges








Another option for a 4v setup. 








*



_Modified by Santi at 11:06 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

*

8 valve setup for analog gauges








8valve setup for Digital Gauge. 








*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*
mk2/mk3 Universal Chapman Strut








How to cut/modify mk5 Strut Bearing.. [needs better diagram]









*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

*
Firestone Tank Diagrams for the most common setup's.. [still need to adjsut a couple of them, and make the diagram a bit better.]








Firestone 3gal tank setup for fittings. 








*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_lol Santi, you're MS Paint skillzzz are out of this worllldddddd

shut up son.. let me see you do work...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

Let me get a new cable for my laptop, i could help you out some


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Let me get a new cable for my laptop, i could help you out some









WEll do work.. 
I know i can make them prettier, BUT i usually just need functionality than beauty and straight lines. 
Most of these diagrams were made within 10mins for a customer, or something. The ones that have my logo i took alittle bit more time in, but thats it...








Once my site is up then i'll need better ones for sure... 
Feel free to take any of them and clean them up/add to them and i'll jsut replace them..


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Chris, have you seen the one Rally made??
















F it i'll post em anyways

_Modified by Still Fantana at 9:35 PM 8-27-2009_

Thanks Justin, That;s the one I was looking for.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

this one looks like a level on Donkey kong!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_this one looks like a level on Donkey kong!

















Yeah that one looks liek crap


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

good work Santi.
I updated some of our diagrams, Im adding more daily.
http://www.airassisted.ca/us/i8/....html


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

I'd like to think I'm 1% useful with providing this. Stole it from AccuAirs PDF and converted it to a jpg.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Good work Greedo, thanks for contributing. :thumbup:


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Good thread, I have one problem in my air suspensión and the thread is good for help  

cheers from Spain


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

I fixed a few of my broken links :thumbup: 
This thread is almost 3 years old now. I have deleted some of the files. I will fix tomorrow at work 
:biggrinsanta:


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I fixed a few of my broken links :thumbup:
> This thread is almost 3 years old now. I have deleted some of the files. I will fix tomorrow at work
> :biggrinsanta:


 Thaks you guy!!! eace:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Dang Kevin and Santi, good work on all the schematics!!!


----------



## iluciv (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice diagrams - but could you not use the same setup for digital guages as the analogue setup? just have to find a street tee with a port on the side to mount the transducer?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

iluciv said:


> Nice diagrams - but could you not use the same setup for digital guages as the analogue setup? just have to find a street tee with a port on the side to mount the transducer?


 yes, that will work. I have them on my site.


----------



## iluciv (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Kevin, 

I actually wish to purchase a few things from your site.. just have to email to find out why I get no shipping option.. but thats off topic. 

Thanks again!


----------



## croftsco (Jun 4, 2012)

any diagrams for the d2 air??? or ksport if not


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Sub'd


----------

